# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  CarriRo, logistical support robot, ZMP INC., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ZMP INC.

Home page - zmp.co.jp/carriro

----------


## Airicist

Logistical support robot CarriRo (Kyariro)

Published on Jul 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ZMP CarriRo

Published on May 10, 2016




ZMP CarriRo

Published on May 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ZMP CarriRo delivery

Published on Jul 12, 2017

----------

